# new workshop



## dynax (5 May 2018)

Hi all, it has been a while since i have been on here, although i have been browsing have rarely logged in, well things have moved on a bit, my upcoming projects will be started soon, but first i wanted to share my new temporary/permanent workshop, just to clarify no tools will be left in it overnight, it is basically so i can work even if it rains, which up to this point has stopped me doing anything, cheers, 

















this last pic shows heavy duty staples so i can attach bungee cords stop it being blown away in the wind,


----------



## Fitzroy (5 May 2018)

Love it! Necessity is the mother of invention. 

F.


----------



## dynax (6 May 2018)

thanks Fitzroy, it certainly is, initially i was looking at pop up marquees, but i couldn't find one to the exact size within my budget, plus the cheap ones didn't look very stable without the guy lines, and i have nowhere to put guy line without getting in the way, it took a lot of searching to find these polytunnels, but they have them in all sizes so was easy to get the one i needed, so easy to put up, no guy lines needed, if only i had thought about it a couple of years ago #-o :mrgreen:


----------



## Kujo (10 Jun 2018)

That’s a great idea. Where did you get the polytunnel from? I could do with one as a temp structure down the side of my house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

